# Night Night Onyx.........



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

My first rat. You were a butt most of the time, but you always found a way so that I could never stay mad. I love you you little silly. I was sometimes scared you didn't like me becuase you were always so aloof... but then out of nowhere you would run up my shirt and lick my cheeck so that I knew you loved me. You were the first rat to climb onto my shoulder, the first rat to pull your food bag through the bars and try to eat it. You were my best friend. And I'll miss coming home from school every day and seeing you hanging on the bars, ready to play and to try to eat my sheet music when I tried to do my homework. You taught me so much about what having a bond with an animal really means, you showed me that I needed to believe in myself, and in the end, without you I would have never had the courage to stand on that stage and show everyone what I could do. I owe you a lot booger. And I hope you were happy until your last moments, snuggled up on mommy's lap.

Sweet dreams baby girl.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry for your loss,,,,rats are really short changed with life expectancy, guess we learn this,,, and give them lots of chin ribs, nuggies,,,,belly tickles, hope you are well...she looks adorable


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry that you lost Onyx. I know that it was a rough few days for you two with her illness. You fought so hard for her and did everything you could, I'm positive that she knew you loved her very much.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

kksrats said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost Onyx. I know that it was a rough few days for you two with her illness. You fought so hard for her and did everything you could, I'm positive that she knew you loved her very much.


Thank you so much, that really means a lot. <3
I did  I hope so..


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really really sorry. I know you did everything you could.


----------

